# Going to start with Cricket and Zelda (plus a question about them and my keet!)



## makeapan (Sep 12, 2011)

This is sort of a follow-up to my last thread (http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=23717) 

I'm going to ask a few, more specific questions. And then I'll start with training. (Today, actually, whether I get replies before I start or not.)

So, like I've said before, I got Cricket and Zelda from my neighbors who felt like they didn't have enough time for them. (on the condition that I take good care of them.) And Cricket is a bit nippy. He'll bite at my index finger, step up, and bite at my thumb usually. He stops biting if I don't move it and I talk to him but he'll bite every once in a while and he will usually stay on my finger for a good amount of time before deciding he doesn't like me anymore again. Zelda, on the other hand is almost the complete opposite. She steps up with no problem or complaining but she doesn't stay there for long. So I know they both need work in their own little ways.

I know I have to work with them for 15 minutes at a time. And I'm going to do this (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q) trust exercise with both of them like everyone suggests. But I have a few questions.


*How loud does the click need to be?* I noticed that the girl in the video is using a pen. But I can't find any pens that seem to click loud enough? Is it OK if the click is kinda quiet?

*How can remember to keep talking?* I always seem to forget to talk to them while doing this and I think it makes them more nervous. When I realize I'm not talking anymore I immediately start talking talking again. ("It's OK, baby. I won't hurt you. I'm your mommy, I love you. Don't bite, that's not nice." etc.) But how do you think I should remind myself to keep talking?

*What should I do when they back away a little/open their beak as a warning to back off/etc?* I don't know what to do when they do this. I know that if I just stop going towards them, I'll never get anywhere with them. But I know if I keep going, they'll be upset.

*Should I work with them once a day for 15 minutes, or as many times as I can a day for 15 minutes? (With breaks in between.)* I asked this in my last thread and nobody ever helped clarify it for me, so I wanted to include it just to be sure.

*Should I just focus on one until it's comfortable and then start working with the other or should I work with them both?* another in my last post on my other thread I didn't get answered so I wanted to throw in here.

*Is it ok to move one out of my room and train them in there?* I asked this because my house is small and my dad probably won't let me use their room. My mom will when he's gone, but that's it. And the bathroom makes me kinda nervous because my keet has flown into the walls and everything and fdfsnbkdnbf I guess I am scared of the bathroom.

*What can I use for them to sit on?*I don't have a laptop or anything like the girl in the video.

About the parakeet and them.
I've had my parakeet, Bell, longer than I've had them. She likes to kinda chase them and such. It reminds me of a puppy trying to play with an older dog and the older dog not liking the puppy. I think she's more bullying them, though. Her and Zelda have kinda fought, I guess? With their beaks. Not a lot, but kind of. I'm nervous that she'll end up ticking them off and getting hurt because she's like half their size. I've heard of parakeets having this Napoleon Complex thing going on, and that is definitely what Bell has. She thinks she is the boss of everyone. Is there any way at all that you think I can get them to tolerate each other a little bit? 

I'm sorry for the long post.

I'll make a new thread in a week or so just to post training updates.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I started off with the clicker training but then i couldnt find a pen after that so i just done without and i worked with lucky 2-3 times a day
I trained her while she was in the cage as i have a large opening http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liberta-Okr...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1316379209&sr=1-26 which i find great for taming
i also tamed mine in the bathroom or the hallway but i had them clipped too so it be easier for me to tame and for their safety


----------



## makeapan (Sep 12, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> I started off with the clicker training but then i couldnt find a pen after that so i just done without and i worked with lucky 2-3 times a day
> I trained her while she was in the cage as i have a large opening http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liberta-Okr...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1316379209&sr=1-26 which i find great for taming
> i also tamed mine in the bathroom or the hallway but i had them clipped too so it be easier for me to tame and for their safety


Mine are both in need of a clip. I had no success with Cricket. Zelda started to flock call immediately and didn't stop so he kept looking around every so often.


----------

